# Pressure Tank Draining



## burwell (Aug 25, 2018)

I have a recently installed irrigation system. From what I understand when the system is running the well pump continuously runs and my pressure tank for the house water does not feed the irrigation system and the water is pumped directly from the well to the irrigation system. Yesterday I notice while the sprinklers were running the pressure switch on my tank was going on and off and the pressure in my tank was dropping without any water use in the house so it looks like the irrigation system is being fed from my house pressure tanks.
Any thoughts on what's the problem and how to fix would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

A couple of questions. Are you running multiple pressure tanks or just one? Can you confirm that the irrigation does indeed bypass the pressure tank. Do you have any pictures of the set-up?


----------



## burwell (Aug 25, 2018)

Not running multiple tanks, just the one in my basement. I don't have a picture to show but I'll try to explain......the line coming up through the floor from the submersible well pump then T'd off with the line on the left going out to the irrigation system and the other side feeding the pressure tank. White lines downstream of the tank feed the house.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

A couple of things to consider is the gpm for each zone needs to match the gpm of the pump output before the pressure tank. One thing to look at is a CSV valve after your irrigation line but before your pressure tank.


----------

